# Shopsmith Model 10ER, 1950s vintage, Erie Colorado - $200



## Cindy Drozda (Jul 9, 2016)

This is a vintage Shopsmith model 10ER, serial number 37519. It is an older model of Shopsmith, not the one that has all the attachments. If you know these machines, you know what it is. It is in good working order, one of the cleanest 10ERs you will see these days. A couple of the knobs are broken, and have been replaced. I have saved the originals to fix. Includes Table saw table, Disk Sander disk, 4 arbors, Drill Chuck, Table Saw Fence, a Miter Gauge for the table saw, that looks home made and not original. It has the lathe tailstock part, but not the table saw extention table that goes on it, or the toolrest for the lathe. The motor is 1/3hp, single phase 115VAC. The variable speed drive is working well.

This is a nice vintage machine in good condition. Made back when the best machines in the world were made in America! A classy machine, very well built.

I have this machine listed for sale on several other wood machine forums, and on Craigslist. When it sells, I will update this post.

Located in Erie Colorado, 80516. No shipping, please!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

